# Advice or Help with Routine before I start back up next week



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been having some thoughts about my routine since I posted up my journal last week and the feedback I got. The feedback was positive on what I was doing apart from my squats which is where my problem lies and hope you guys can put my mind at ease.

Ok, prior to this xmas break my routine was this. 3 x a week Monday back & Shoulders, Wednesday legs & biceps & Friday chest & triceps. My gym's are Leisure centre's which I pay monthly for, On Monday and Wednesday I use my local Leisure gym and on Friday I use a differeny Leisure Gym this is dictated by kids after school classes and something I can't do anything about. The problem I have is only on the Friday gym do I have use of a smiths machine, free weight bench and squat rack as the other gym simpy does not have it which is why I save chest until friday, I also do deadlifts on the friday for this reason.

On Wednesday Leg's I can do a decent weight on the machine weights like leg press etc however when it comes to squats the highest free weight their is a 45kg barbell, So I tend to do 3 sets of 20-25 to compensate which still hurts mind you but some said my leg's would suffer because of my squat weight was not keeping up with the rest.

A possible solution to this which is what I wanted advice on was do I have maybe a compound day workout on Friday which will have deadlifts, bench press & squats and move triceps to monday with back and shoulders? or will I not benefit from having 3 big compound lifts in one session and will my progress suffer because of this or should I simply carry on with what I am doing with the 45kg and high reps?

Hope I have been as clear (yeah clear as mud lol) as poss and look forward to nailing this before I retunr next week


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Have I misread or is there a reason why you don't join a decent gym?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

He's got 4 kids so only has time to train during the hour while they're doing some kind of activity at the same gym.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As for the OP: like I said in my PM, I'm honestly not sure. I think Brocky used to do something similar, have a flick through his journal from a few months back.

Do you think you could do deads & squats justice on the same day?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do em all together IF your back can handle it.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ah right cheers dorsey completely misread that bit. Not sure tbh, with the effort I put into deads o couldn't imagine doing another big compund in the same workout. As a suggestion why don't you cycle your workout days so a different workout falls on a Friday each week.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

My back would be able to handle it but I can't that well, as In being knackered. Thats pretty intense for me to do my deads and squats in the same session. Near sickness level type of thing for me, done it a few times but not particularly fond of it.


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Cheers guys, I will have a read through Brocky journal and see if their is anything. My thoughts exactly above as most of you you have pointed out is will I be able to give 100% effort to each lift. I have been doing deadlifts & bench press on the same day for a while with some good results achieving PB's each time. I think it might be case as Cal says giving it ago and seeing if the back holds up it is either that or stick to what I am doing?

Allenb, As Dorsey says mate my training has to be when my kids are doing their classes, Thier is a good fitspace gym very near me at £12 month I would love to join but my hands are tied


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If your back doesn't hold up, it might be worth cycling it as Al says. Or you could possibly even alternate heavy squats and deads on the Fri session (deads one week, squats the next) and do the opposing 'lighter' version on the Weds (but maybe swap deads for cleans as the weight will be too light for deads really and the cleans will give you another dimension to your WO). Dunno, just play around with it and see how it stacks up.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

squats and deads(id go with sldl) are THE MOST ANABOLIC COMBO OF EXERCISES YOU CAN DO (according to the good book)

imo you should try 1 set of each and thats it.

however i think you wont feel youve done enuff if you leave it at that, so presumably you`ll tack on another set.

i can only suggest doing 1 set of each and having 4-6 weeks of finding it easy, cos after that as for once you`ll have done your groundwork properly it`ll be sh1tt1ing heavy and hard, which is what you setting your self up for, but in a planned way..

you then either put 1kg a week on or expect to drop reps.


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> squats and deads(id go with sldl) are THE MOST ANABOLIC COMBO OF EXERCISES YOU CAN DO (according to the good book)
> 
> imo you should try 1 set of each and thats it.
> 
> ...


Cheers Cal and everyone else, I'll give it ago and see how I get on for a few week's, Like you say i'll soon know if the weight is going up etc


----------

